# Jeff's BBQ Sauce



## berrya (Mar 17, 2018)

Jeff's BBQ Sauce has been a huge hit!!!! And yes, the heat does intensify as the days/weeks go on. This is what I plan on using from now on.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 18, 2018)

Glad to hear you like it!
There are sure a lot of guys on here that use it in it's original recipe or tweak it a bit for their own taste.
Al


----------



## johnmeyer (Mar 18, 2018)

His BBQ sauce is the best I've every made. I make enough to fill up a large Ketchup squeeze bottle and use it all the time. It is especially wonderful on pulled pork, if you like BBQ sauce on pulled pork.


----------



## three2one (Mar 18, 2018)

Talk about tweaking the recipe. This morning making a new batch of sauce and not wearing my glasses, I added half a cup instead of 1/2 teaspoon of Tabasco sauce. Yowza, yowza, yowza. I questioned myself if I should call the fire department before testing what was coming. You know what? It was good and not especially hotter than the last batch I made last fall. But as time goes on and the heat intensifies I better keep 911 dialed on the phone so all I have to do is press the go button on the phone.

One batch will fit perfectly in two Ketchup squeeze bottles. I use in on grilled hamburgers as well as smoked meat. It is absolutely the best bbq sauce I have ever had.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 18, 2018)

three2one said:


> Talk about tweaking the recipe. This morning making a new batch of sauce and not wearing my glasses, I added half a cup instead of 1/2 teaspoon of Tabasco sauce. Yowza, yowza, yowza. I questioned myself if I should call the fire department before testing what was coming. You know what? It was good and not especially hotter than the last batch I made last fall. But as time goes on and the heat intensifies I better keep 911 dialed on the phone so all I have to do is press the go button on the phone.
> 
> One batch will fit perfectly in two Ketchup squeeze bottles. I use in on grilled hamburgers as well as smoked meat. It is absolutely the best bbq sauce I have ever had.


Could always make another batch without any pepper at all and mix the two together.....


----------



## berrya (Mar 18, 2018)

I think I am going to make 3 different ones next time... original, 911 hot, and a little milder.


----------



## markh024 (Mar 24, 2018)

I made this this morning for the first time. It is delicious but i lessened the cayenne and Black Pepper by about half and has the right bite. Full recipe would go untouched in my house. Great recipe!


----------



## texomakid (Apr 18, 2018)

We love this sauce and yes we have to warn our family and friends that aren't quite the pepper bellies my wife and I are. It does get more heat after a few days in the fridge. We have made a few variations to the original recipe as I assume most others have as well (mostly reduced the heat for our wimpy friends) but we still make batches straight by the original blend.


----------



## texomakid (Apr 21, 2018)

Just want to share a variation on this sauce. It is absolutely great as per the original recipe but I've recently tried a variation that has been well liked by those who have tried it.

As per original recipe with this slight change:
cut the black pepper by half (only add 1/2 TBS)
If cloves are small add a 3rd clove of minced garlic.
1 whole lemon for lemon juice.
1/2 cup honey
1/2 cup apple cider vinegar

I don't do anything else different just follow the recipe with these slight variations. Stir all ingredients together well & simmer/stir for 20 minutes.

It's a milder version of the original recipe that has that sweet/tangy flavor a lot of people like. It's very good like this. Tweak it to your taste but we really like the addition of the honey & apple cider vinegar.


----------



## gpb11 (May 4, 2018)

You know what's bad about Jeff's sauce recipe?  You get spoiled and other sauces such as at restaurants just isn't as good as what's sitting at home.


----------



## isitdoneyet (May 4, 2018)

Love Jeff's sauce also. I add 1/4-1/2 cup of Jack Daniels for a twist. Tastes great.


----------



## pollard (May 6, 2018)

Just made my first batch this morning. I'm going to have to do something else for me but my daughter loved it and I know my wife will. I like my sauce a bit more mustardy but not full blown Carolina style. I don't like most Chinese restaurant entrees because I don't like sweetness paired with meat. 

I typically use 57 sauce on most pork while the girls use Sweet Baby Ray's. Jeff's sauce will be good on the ribs I'm cooking up today. I might try throwing some mustard in a little bit of sauce for me.


----------



## Faarg (Jun 12, 2018)

I'm going to order Jeff's rubs and BBQ sauce but was wondering about the amount of heat in the sauce after reading this post.  I love as much heat as I can get but I'm wondering if it might be too spicy for my wife and girls.  

Is it really that spicy?  Would cutting back on the amount of cayenne make it more mainstream?  Or am I better off making sauce for me and giving them something like a Sweet Baby Rays off the shelf?


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jun 12, 2018)

No. I don't think it is that spicy. Yes, just cut back on the cayenne and/or black pepper if you want. But also consider the freshness of the ingredients you use. My wife doesn't like or can eat it very spicy and she likes Jeffs BBQ sauce just the way it calls.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 12, 2018)

Jeff's recipe can easily be tweaked to suit your own taste.
Al


----------



## zwiller (Jun 12, 2018)

Too hot for wife and kids here.  Actually, I like hot stuff and even I had to throttle it back.  That said, it is still the best sauce I ever have had and can recommend it without hesitation.  I cut the heat in half and add 1TBSP white vinegar.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 12, 2018)

Faarg said:


> I'm going to order Jeff's rubs and BBQ sauce but was wondering about the amount of heat in the sauce after reading this post.  I love as much heat as I can get but I'm wondering if it might be too spicy for my wife and girls.
> 
> Is it really that spicy?  Would cutting back on the amount of cayenne make it more mainstream?  Or am I better off making sauce for me and giving them something like a Sweet Baby Rays off the shelf?



Like everyone says, how spicy it is sort of depends on when you plan to eat it. It's not that spicy (in my opinion) when you eat it same day or maybe in a day or two but when it sits in the fridge, it does tend to get more spicy.

Be sure to use discount code SMF25 to get 25% off the recipes..  or if you've already ordered, let me know and I'll refund the 25% after the fact.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 12, 2018)

pollard said:


> Just made my first batch this morning. I'm going to have to do something else for me but my daughter loved it and I know my wife will. I like my sauce a bit more mustardy but not full blown Carolina style. I don't like most Chinese restaurant entrees because I don't like sweetness paired with meat.
> 
> I typically use 57 sauce on most pork while the girls use Sweet Baby Ray's. Jeff's sauce will be good on the ribs I'm cooking up today. I might try throwing some mustard in a little bit of sauce for me.



As a prelude to producing a mustard based sauce, I have tried mixing half barbecue sauce and half yellow mustard and that was pretty darn good. I have also tried replacing the ketchup with mustard and leaving everything else as is, and that was good as well.


----------



## texomakid (Jun 12, 2018)

Thanks Jeff,

I will try the Mustard variations (but the original recipe is and always will be one of our favorites.) 
Your rubs and sauces are my baseline for almost everything I smoke.
So many sauces .................. so little time..................


----------

